# Brute Shakedown ride!



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

After getting he finished decided it was time for a shakedown ride so i took it to Sabine ATV Park yesterday,It performed flawlessly...here are a couple of pics.....


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice looking brute


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That smile on your face says it all...


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks great !!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> That smile on your face says it all...


need not say more :bigok:


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

nice pics. and i really like the color of your plastics


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Brute Envy

Kudos, amazing looking machine:beer:


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Loving that brute! Very nice!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

looks like you had a blast, that green looks good mixed with mud


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Great looking machine and even greater times! Enjoy it!!!

That first pic with the fog in the background is sweet BTW. Like some titan coming out of the mist


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That's a good looking Brute! That smile is evident in every photo. Good times!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome pics


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

Sweet ride I have a 2012 also and wanted ol2s but with your clutch spring setup how is your speed and stall and do u notice the tires on the machine ride wise.thanks.


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

cookgio said:


> Sweet ride I have a 2012 also and wanted ol2s but with your clutch spring setup how is your speed and stall and do u notice the tires on the machine ride wise.thanks.


I have EPI Maroon/Red....it works great,i have no idea what it does to the top speed but i had it up to what the speedo said was 55 and it seemed like it had more to go.The tires are great compared to the OG Outlaws that where on it,they seem smoother than the Zillas I had.


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

how do u ride thru all that mud an not get any on u? lol


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

joshwyle said:


> how do u ride thru all that mud an not get any on u? lol


Magic....no trust me at the end of the day i was muddier than the Brute....lol


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

I think I might've been driving behind ya'll on your way to the park! If ya'll were coming through Leesville at about 8:45 am on Sunday. I saw a green brute just like yours on a trailer with 3 other bikes I think. I know it sounds like some weird stalker s#$*, but that brute stood out! Since I work in that area, I see trailer after trailer loaded down and headed to Sabine every weekend! Makes me wanna go riding!


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

BlackDawg said:


> I think I might've been driving behind ya'll on your way to the park! If ya'll were coming through Leesville at about 8:45 am on Sunday. I saw a green brute just like yours on a trailer with 3 other bikes I think. I know it sounds like some weird stalker s#$*, but that brute stood out! Since I work in that area, I see trailer after trailer loaded down and headed to Sabine every weekend! Makes me wanna go riding!


Yep that was our convoy....had the brute and 3 hondas on the trailer and a white dodge with a red Canam Commander and a blaster in front.This is my trailer and the atvs....before the brute was redone.


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

Awesome pics do you like the highlifter rad relocate more than the wild boar?


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nasty-Nate said:


> Awesome pics do you like the highlifter rad relocate more than the wild boar?


Well i cant say much about the wild boar relocate because it was bent and rusted and shook alot when i got it....I will say I like the way the HL sits lower at the bottom,just looks better imo


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Sweet brute man!


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

Oilfield1 said:


> Well i cant say much about the wild boar relocate because it was bent and rusted and shook alot when i got it....I will say I like the way the HL sits lower at the bottom,just looks better imo


Ok sweet thanks!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

thats the kind of trailer I need.


----------

